# Obama Visit



## bannerminis (May 23, 2011)

President Obama touched down in Dublin this morning and went and met with our President and then onto meet with the Taoiseach (pronounced T - Shock). He had lunch at the American Embassy and then traveled to Moneygall to meet his cousins and one called Henry - his 8th cousin who he said "is now known affectionately as Henry the 8th".

His wife Michelle was also wonderful and so full of warmth especially with all the kids.

He received such a warm welcome and he seemed to thoroughly enjoy himself - including a pint of Guinness in a pub in Moneygall.

I was very impressed with his speech given in Dublin and he even threw in the cúpla focal.

Did anyone watch it in America? Everyone is saying that it is a side of Barack Obama that you dont normally see and if he keeps it up he will be a shoo in for the next Presidential Election.


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 23, 2011)

I am so happy that you enjoyed his speech, he really does speak to all of us as if we are friends, and his wife is just lovely with the children. He certainly does have a way with words! Hope his diplomatic trip over to that part of the world goes as well as in your green country.


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2011)

You all can keep him. Please!





He does not speak for me, my family nor many of my friends and business associates.

Just most recently regarding his remarks about our friend, Israel -- I wish Obama cared more about Arizona's border than he does about "Palestine's."

Obama's in his third year in office after running on "Hope & Change". Well, how's that hopey-changey stuff working out for the USA? What's better? The economy? Gas prices? Jobs? National Security? Border control? Spending and the deficit? Seems to me, northing's done anything other than get a lot worse.

2012 cannot get here too soon.


----------



## Southern_Heart (May 23, 2011)

Jill said:


> You all can keep him. Please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree with Jill. You all can keep him if you like him that much. He has a way with words for sure if you want to beleive him. He is really nothing but all lies. Our Hope is long gone and we have no change.


----------



## bannerminis (May 23, 2011)

Such a pity that things arent any better in the US. We are going through the mill ourselves but finally got rid of the government that were instrumental along with the banks in running this country into the ground. I am at home with 4 kids and my husband has to work in Saudi Arabia. His friend is now going to Afghanistan next month and so on and so on.

My sister is in Australia with her husband and 2 kids and I have not seen her in 2 1/2 yrs - hopefully though she will be home for a visit this Christmas. She hasnt met the latest addition to the family which is Abby and she is now 8 months old.

This is a very common story here were families have upped and left or all the young people have left or 1 parent is working abroad to support the family.

We have a new government but I am not away with the fairies we are still in a recession and its going to take yrs to fix what is wrong with this country so the finger really cant be pointed at our new government just yet. Time will tell if they can help get us up back up on our feet again.

I was so embarrased to be Irish a few months ago but after the Queens visit and Obamas visit I feel proud that we (a very small nation) still have a lot to offer the world - especially the Craic


----------



## bannerminis (May 23, 2011)

I found some video clips if anyone wanted to have a look

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/barackobama/8531261/Slainte-Barack-Obama-drinks-Guinness-in-Moneygall.html


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2011)

Oh, shoot, I'm proud to be Irish-American. I maintain that if Obama really is Irish, we must have decided to confiscate / repossess his ' (apostrophe) at some point in time!!! Happy / proud to still have mine





Jill O'


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 23, 2011)

Throw the bum out. Please don't fall for their false charm. With friends like them, your country won't need enemies.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (May 23, 2011)

Thank you Karina for posting this!

I am very glad President Obama is in your country and you are enjoying him! I am proud to call him my President!


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 23, 2011)

I thank you for such a positive post, glad you enjoyed our presidents visit. I apoligize for the negitive responses. As you have noticed there is a lot of negitivity toward our sitting president, but everyone in this country has the freedom of speech and is allowed to voice their opinion. this is a very diverse nation. I'm English, Irish, and Cherokee, my husband is English, Irish and Scotch, we are all mixed up, mutts so to say. President Obama is no exception. Our country is still going through a recession, much worse then the one during the Reagan years, while I was still employed, but we will get through it, just as you will. Have faith and hope, we will prevail. Believe in our faith and do the best we can. In my heart I know that history will tell a differnt story, that President Obama was a good President, just as they have done with President Reagan, even though he caused us great hardship he still turned out to do a lot of good. As I've said everyone in this great country of ours has a voice and an opinion, and is free to say what they will, as long as you don't yell fire in a movie theatre. I appreciate all the our sitting President has done and is doing. He has my support and I knew when I first saw this post that the vitrol would be great, but I am a proud Cherokee American and will always stand tall.


----------



## weebiscuit (May 23, 2011)

bannerminis said:


> Did anyone watch it in America? Everyone is saying that it is a side of Barack Obama that you dont normally see and if he keeps it up he will be a shoo in for the next Presidential Election.


I'm glad you enjoyed his visit. I take it that he hasn't asked you all to change your nation's borders.


----------



## AnnaC (May 24, 2011)

Well Obama is now in the UK for a couple of days before continuing on to Europe. I just want to say that the economic problems being suffered by most of the countries in the world right now, started years ago and to be honest it will probably be years before they can be solved. I dont think our present governments - like them or hate them - are going to be able to make much difference in a few short years. I know things have become extremely difficult for a lot of folk - often tragically so, but the main blame lies with the 'governors' of the past, not necessarily by those in power at the moment. I dont approve of the things that our parliament are suggesting/making law, but not much I can do about it, just knuckle down, carry on and hope that someone somewhere has the answers to help us all.

I have no feelings either way about the Obamas, but I hope that I have the simple good manners to welcome them or anyone else on a visit to my country. At the same time I would like to thank the Irish people for making my Queen feel so welcome on her recent visit to their beautiful country.

Anna


----------



## Jill (May 24, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> I thank you for such a positive post, glad you enjoyed our presidents visit. I apoligize for the negitive responses.


Riverrose, please don't apologize for other people, especially me, just because you do not share a perspective. No one was rude. We're not your kids, and are surely not speaking from an uninformed nor unpassionate point view.


----------



## bannerminis (May 24, 2011)

Anna your Queen was wonderful too and we were all glued to her and enjoyed all that went on during her stay. I think she enjoyed it too.

I think everyone is hurting now and like Anna said its our past "govenors" that did the damage and unfortunately things break quickly but take a long time to fix and heal.

I have not found anyone insulting but I do find it very sad that there are so many people suffering in the world today. People are only just getting by or have lost jobs, homes even families are been broken up with this recession with the stress its putting on families.

Just know that we are all rooting for each other and some day that rainbow will appear and we will start to come out the other side. If we stick together we will survive, bruised and batter no doubt but hopefully with a smile on our face and with new heart to look forward.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 24, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> I thank you for such a positive post, glad you enjoyed our presidents visit. I apoligize for the negitive responses. As you have noticed there is a lot of negitivity toward our sitting president, but everyone in this country has the freedom of speech and is allowed to voice their opinion. this is a very diverse nation.


Please do not apologize for me either!



How many millions of our taxpayer dollars did he spend on his visit? He likes to travel with all his cars, dozens in his retinue, and even his own chefs--which I consider an insult to a host country. He could feed a lot of poor children with that kind of money--if he really cared about children.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (May 24, 2011)

I purposely avoid posting on political threads as I'm no expert in it - but I totally agree with Jill, Marsha, WeeBiscuit and Southern Heart - - worst thing ever to happen to the US was giving him that title. Hope he's not re-elected or we're in serious trouble......

too bad its not voting like Amercan Idol where you can vote as many times as you want! LOL


----------



## HGFarm (May 24, 2011)

Amen Jill!!! And that's all I have to say about that! And dont apologize for me either!


----------



## ohmt (May 24, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed his visit! I'm with riverrose  sorry Marsha but traveling comes with the job position and that's how ALL presidents have done it. Most of it is security. Considering everyone thought Obama would be assassinated during his presidency, of course he has his own chef. Can't tsk him for that. If you were him you'd do the same, I guarantee it.

Personally I think Bush Jr was the worst thing that ever happened to the US, but that's JMO.


----------



## tagalong (May 24, 2011)

> Just most recently regarding his remarks about our friend, Israel -- I wish Obama cared more about Arizona's border than he does about "Palestine's."


Bush also suggested the 1967 border approach as the first step to negotiations- and that idea has also been supported by Israeli leaders in the past. Obama did not pull that out of thin air as many would have you believe - while they conveniently overlook who else has brought up that idea. _Of course they do. _

All presidents have travelled and had staff - but of course only Obama is held to task for it. _Of course he is._



> He likes to travel with all his cars


All his cars? Such as? I know Secret Service vehicles have occasionally been used - but Obama hauls around his own cars? Nope.

I may not care for everything the guy does or says but I get weary of the fault finding and finger pointing and hypocrisy that the talking heads on TV and radio feed us.

Hey - at least we can laugh at Newt "_pay no attention to what I said last week"_ Gingrich...

Aside from all that... I am glad you enjoyed the visit, *Karina*!


----------



## ErikaS. (May 24, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed his visit. I get a kick out of foreign dignitaries visiting us in the US, too.



I hope someday I can visit Ireland (my ancestors are Boyles and Keeches) and I hope I don't have to become president to do so.


----------



## Katiean (May 24, 2011)

I just do not understand why his plain can't run out of gas before he gets home like so many americans cars have run out of gas just going to work.


----------



## weebiscuit (May 25, 2011)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Please do not apologize for me either!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was kind of put off when someone "apologized" for previous responses as well, but I just blew it off.

My question about the visit to Ireland is that it simply was not necessary. I'm glad it made the Irish people and the Brits happy when he visited, but was the expense of the trip justified? Were any treaties or pacts signed? Was the international financial crisis discussed, with firm plans laid to avoid future defaults on national debts? Or, was playing ping pong a necessary part of international relations?

I get irritated by a president who seems to feel that visiting other heads of state in friendly nations to "dine out" is more important than setting an example of living within our means.

No, I am not a supporter of Obama's. I'm not a supporter of ANY liberal agenda which fosters the welfare state from cradle to grave and rewards people for not working and pays unwed mothers more and more for each child they have. I don't like any agenda which makes grieving parents PAY to fly an american flag in their yard when their soldier son is killed in Afghanistan. I don't like ANY agenda which simply can't get it through it's head that you DO NOT take away from the "haves" to give to the "have nots." Instead, you teach the "have nots" how to get off their keisters and go out and find their own piece of the pie, instead of stealing it from others.

Man, I could go on and on, but I realize that we are all of different political persuasions, and I will never change your mind and you will never change mine. There's no point in getting into arguments with each other. We must all try to understand that the reasons I don't like Obama and the reasons you do are what make us great as a nation. It's called "democracy" and it gives each of us the right to vote for the person we feel most reflects our own political philosophy.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (May 26, 2011)

weebiscuit said:


> I was kind of put off when someone "apologized" for previous responses as well, but I just blew it off.
> 
> My question about the visit to Ireland is that it simply was not necessary. I'm glad it made the Irish people and the Brits happy when he visited, but was the expense of the trip justified? Were any treaties or pacts signed? Was the international financial crisis discussed, with firm plans laid to avoid future defaults on national debts? Or, was playing ping pong a necessary part of international relations?
> 
> ...



now _THAT_ gave me goosebumps and I'm looking for that LIKE button ! Well said ~


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 26, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> I have no feelings either way about the Obamas, but I hope that I have the *simple good manners* to welcome them or anyone else on a visit to my country.






:yeah





I think that's what bothers me the most about modern politic debates. Sure everyone has a right to express their opinions, but these days it's considered a "right" to do so in whatever nasty, finger-pointing, school-yard fashion you feel like and then yell about oppression when someone calls you on it! It's not the statements I have a problem with, it's the simple lack of manners and couth in the expression of those opinions. Why can't we discuss the politics without bringing someone's parentage or supposed religious beliefs into it?







ohmt said:


> Glad you enjoyed his visit! I'm with riverrose  ... Personally I think Bush Jr was the worst thing that ever happened to the US, but that's JMO.


Ditto. I keep my nose out of politics as much as possible as they drive me crazy, but at least our current president is articulate.



I also don't miss the days of being labeled anti-American because I disagree with the party line!

Thank you Karina for your enjoyable post! I liked the link, it reminded me of my own trip to Ireland last summer. My friend had tried Guinness in the U.S. and agreed with our President that there is no comparison with the stuff in its native country.



Apparently it doesn't ship/age well? Even I tried a pint and I don't drink!

Leia


----------



## Jill (May 27, 2011)

tagalong said:


> Bush also suggested the 1967 border approach as the first step to negotiations...


As little interest as I have in discussing our Nation's politics with people who aren't US citizens, it's hard to let an untruth stand uncorrected. President George W. Bush gave a written commitment that our Nation supported Israel and opposed any return to 1967 lines. Here's a *2004 letter from President George W. Bush to Prime Minister Sharon* (<<< link).

If there's any further interest, here's a great write up: *What Obama Did To Israel* _by Charles Krauthammer_


----------



## tagalong (May 27, 2011)

> As little interest as I have in discussing our Nation's politics with people who aren't US citizens, it's hard to let an untruth stand uncorrected


*What I said was not an "untruth". Not in any way. Bush - and many others - have referred to the 1967 borders as a place to start negotiations. * Please note the facts and links provided below - just a small sample...

No video of this Bush speech but the transcript is available. June 24, 2002.... this part may be of interest...



> Ultimately, Israelis and Palestinians must address the core issues that divide them if there is to be a real peace, resolving all claims and ending the conflict between them. *This means that the Israeli occupation that began in 1967 will be ended through a settlement negotiated between the parties, based on U.N. Resolutions 242 and 338, with Israeli withdrawal to secure and recognize borders.*


So - a suggestion about going back to the 1967 borders and starting negotiations.

Bush's 2002 Road Map to Peace includes this...



> The following are elements of a performance-based plan, under the supervision of the Quartet, with clear phases and benchmarks leading to a final and comprehensive settlement of the Israel-Palestinian conflict by 2005, as presented in President Bush’s speech of 24 June, and welcomed by the EU, Russia and the UN in the 16 July and 17 September Quartet Ministerial statements. Such a settlement, negotiated between the parties, will result in the emergence of an independent, democratic Palestinian state living side by side in peace and security with Israel and its other neighbors.* The settlement will end the occupation that began in 1967,* based on the Madrid Conference terms of reference and the principle of land for peace, UNSCRs 242, 338 and 1397, agreements previously reached by the parties, and the Arab initiative proposed by Saudi Crown Prince Abdullah and endorsed by the Arab Summit in Beirut.



Obama's comments about the 1967 borders being a starting point for negotiations has basically been the policy for the last FOUR US administrations. And yet those who have not done their homework (speaking of polticians and commentators here) conveniently overlook all that. Of course they do.

Does this sound familiar?



> The US president is seeking a settlement freeze in the West Bank. Key aides in his administration are convinced that the further Israel expands its footprint beyond its pre-1967 borders, the harder achieving peace will become. The administration's vision is for an eventual Palestinian state along the general lines of the borders that prevailed before the Six-Day War that began June 5, 1967.
> The hard-line Israeli prime minister and his aides are furious. "There can be only one meaning to this demand: It is an attempt to determine Israel's borders and the ultimate status of the areas in question in advance of negotiations," the Israeli prime minister says. "We shall never agree to such a step." An aide to the prime minister is even more dramatic, calling the old armistice line the "borders of Auschwitz."
> 
> Sound like the back and forth today, with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu lashing out at Obama, and Republican presidential aspirant Mitt Romney saying the president had "thrown Israel under the bus"?
> ...


That ^ was pointed out here and many other places as well. This is nothing new and shocking. It has been an semi-official stance for a very long time - things always ebb and flow but using the 1967 borders as a sort of starting point for negotiations is not some evil Obama plot as many will tell you. Not even close.

*Facts, not untruths.* As I said, I may not like everything Obama says or does (far from it!) - but in this case, he did not throw Israel under the bus or even come up with anything that has not been said before... by previous Presidents. The spin that has been put on this has been... interesting.

Even that 2004 letter from Bush says more or less the same thing that Obama did - _even with some of the same language_... speaking of *mutually agreed changes* (Bush} and *mutually agreed land swaps* (Obama). Bush wrote that it was unrealistic to go back to _1948_ borders and yet was very careful not to mention_ 1967_ - as he already had done so in the past.

Nothing new. Nothing shocking. The facts are out there and are easy to find - but the political spin prefers not to acknowledge that...


----------



## denny10012 (May 29, 2011)

Jill said:


> As little interest as I have in discussing our Nation's politics with people who aren't US citizens, it's hard to let an untruth stand uncorrected. President George W. Bush gave a written commitment that our Nation supported Israel and opposed any return to 1967 lines. Here's a *2004 letter from President George W. Bush to Prime Minister Sharon* (<<< link).
> 
> If there's any further interest, here's a great write up: *What Obama Did To Israel* _by Charles Krauthammer_



If you have such little interest in discussing your Nations Politics with non US citizens...."what a blinkerd thing to say"....... ( and lets not forget its everybodys world) then why comment on it in the first place!!!!!!!???????


----------



## Jill (May 29, 2011)

denny10012 said:


> If you have such little interest in discussing your Nations Politics with non US citizens...."what a blinkerd thing to say"....... ( and lets not forget its everybodys world) then why comment on it in the first place!!!!!!!???????


While I personally am not very interested in non-US opinions about US politics, I do not like to see incorrect statements left unchecked.

It may be everyone's world, but the USA is *not* everyone's nation. Thank God, it's the one of which I am a citizen AND get to call home.

Feel free to leave me unenlightened as to what you mean by "blinkerd".


----------



## tagalong (May 29, 2011)

> While I personally am not very interested in non-US opinions about US politics, *I do not like to see incorrect statements left unchecked*.


J*ill*, I did not make an "incorrect" statement. Please read my post above that shows that - complete with links. It was not incorrect or misleading or an untruth - or any terms that may come up.* Facts are facts.* They are easily checked and ignoring them will not make them go away. The 1967 borders have been suggested as a starting point to negotiate from by presidents before Obama... it is not a new idea or some evil idea that he came up with...


----------



## bannerminis (May 29, 2011)

I think its healthy to be interested in other countries and their politics. I am learning a lot about the muslims too at the moment as Seamus has been working in the middle east now for nearly 3 yrs.

I would never say that I had no interest in talking about Irish politics with someone from outside our country as even if you dont agree with peoples opinions its always a learning curve and its good to always learn and its healthy.

Leia I really hope to see you someday back in Ireland as I plan to put you to work on my boys





And to anyone else that ever makes to our great Country (even though its up s**t creek without a paddle) I would be happy to show people round my little part and discuss politics if that was their wish.

Oh and in my part of the world we have Bunratty Castle, Knappogue Castle, Aliwee Caves, Cliffs of Moher, The Burren, Ennis and Quin Abby, Craggaunowen, The Aran Islands - Need I go on



. Then there is Kerry where my hubby is from and some fantastic places to visit there from Killarney to Kenmare. Then you have West Cork which really is just beautiful.

So Please if anyone (other then the president) is coming to Ireland please let me know and I will help you out best I can in places that you can visit or stay.

I also want to say that I spent a 1 & 1/2 yrs in the States. I lived in Connecticut and Massachusetts. I used to spend a lot of time in Cape Cod and Rhode Island. Actually I have a lot of family in the States and my father is over there at the moment for a family wedding. Its a small world and a funny story, when I was in Connecticut a guy arrived at the door and said he lived on the next block. It turns out his daughter who worked as Estee Lauders PA was now living in Quin with her husband and kids. I am from Quin and they figured this out as my friends were babysitting for them when her parents were over visiting and they struck up a conversation, and bobs your uncle I came up and where I was in the states and next thing I know there is a guy standing at the door telling me his story.

Also when Clinton was president and he was coming to stay in Dromoland some secret service guys that had been put in place to check out the place before his arrival came horse riding. As it turned out Clinton never came to Dromoland as there was some drama in the middle east so he went straight there so the secret service guys went too. So I have been there and done a lot.

Its a small world politics or not and whatever or differences or not we are right now all in the same boat - in a recession and right now things dont look too bright but fingers crossed it will get better.

On the touristy note I rent a field that is part of a tower castle called Ballyhannon Castle and we have lots of Americans staying as you can rent it. Its a beautiful setting and you are so close to the motorway (cant hear it) that you can be on the road traveling everyday.

Here is a pic taken in winter just to give you a taster











This is the Coach House and the castle or coach house can be rented seperately or together - actually they have a lot of weddings there


----------



## miniwhinny (May 29, 2011)

Jill said:


> Feel free to leave me unenlightened as to what you mean by "blinkerd".


*blink·ered*/ˈbliNGkərd/Adjective

1. (of a horse) Wearing blinders.

2. *Having or showing a limited outlook: "a small-minded, blinkered approach".*


----------



## Jill (May 30, 2011)

miniwhinny said:


> *blink·ered*/ˈbliNGkərd/Adjective
> 
> 1. (of a horse) Wearing blinders.
> 
> 2. *Having or showing a limited outlook: "a small-minded, blinkered approach".*


Prior misspelling aside, I am extraordinarily confident, comfortable and competent in my outlook. I've yet to see it hold me back from life and success. I am passionate about keeping up to date and informed when it comes to the things that are of interest to me.


----------



## Sue_C. (May 30, 2011)

Jill said:


> Prior misspelling aside, I am extraordinarily confident, comfortable and competent in my outlook. I've yet to see it hold me back from life and success. I am passionate about keeping up to date and informed when it comes to the things that are of interest to me.


If you refer to the "blinkerd" definition, that is not a misspelling...that is the direct quote copied and pasted from the on line dictionary.

The thing is, sometimes we need to "step OUTSIDE the box".


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Jun 1, 2011)

Hopefully next time obama signs a guest book he'll get the date right. Day or two off I can understand.... 3 years, kinda hard to figure out.

Kinda like when he was campaigning he said he visited all 54 states. Interesting, isn't it?


----------



## drk (Jun 3, 2011)

Jill said:


> You all can keep him. Please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMEN and well said Jill, What changed in his HOPE & CHANGE is the amount of money that left our pockets and went into his and the governments.

I wish they'd keep him too. He didn't get my vote and never will !


----------

